# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Dolby Atmosphere query

## Moondog55

Update on the home theatre
While the Rotel unit is very clean and sounds great it simply  doesn't have the power needed to drive the speakers to reference levels  so I am going to be selling it and the Rotel Pre it came with.
I gave Evil SD the old 5.1 set-up 
So  if I need to look at a new H/T amp is the new Atmosphere Dolby worth  looking at, we do have a "few" spare speakers sitting around and I can find bracket to point them at the ceiling even if ceiling recessed isn't an option. Also the sales people are telling me that 7.1 is worth getting even in our small room and the difference in price between 5.1 and 7.1 is very small

----------


## Moondog55

No point in putting up the same old pix so here is the link to the initial post a year ago+ https://www.renovateforum.com/f202/s...-stuff-121300/

----------


## sol381

pretty sure its just dolby atmos.. Anyway pretty much all new receivers and SSP`s have atmos now.. if you have an average room then 5.1.2 is fine . any bigger then 7.1.2 . works best if mounted in the ceiling behind the listening are. Ill be building a designated cinema room about 25m2 and i think ill go 7.1.2..any more speakers is just overkill.. Also nearly all new blurays have atmos now so def worth setting it up.

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx

----------

